# Everything is easy as like cycling



## pretty (Apr 10, 2013)

An accidental opportunity,the teacher cycling with young traveler to the field to go a spring outing.’cycling is just so easy’,the teacher said that everything is easy as like this,because you are talent,all of the children are talent.Traveler concluded that although i am not a talent,i can encounter a teacher who called me “talent” in my 10 years old that is the most fortunate thing in my life.They often be scolded by genius as a fools,so they become fools.

26 Mountain Bike Wheels
29 inch wheels
mountain bicycle wheels
Carbon MTB Wheels
650B Mountain Bike
carbon road wheels
road wheelset
29er wheel set
29er wheels
29er carbon frame


----------

